# 6mm or 30-30



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys i was wonderin what I should buy for a deer rifle, my granpas 6mm, or my dads 30-30


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Open field hunting or hunting in the woods? Shots up to 300 yards or no more than 150 yards? Also, do you want to do some varmint hunting when not deer hunting? 
Both are great deer calibers, sometimes depends on the terrain you are hunting and yardage. 
I personally hunt with a .243 and have shot Mule deer at 300 yards, but I also use it to hunt coyotes and smear prairie dogs. 
Best thing is to find which one you like to shoot and hunt with and what fits best, and go with it. 
Opinions are like A$$holes, everyone has one and they all stink.

H2OfowlND


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

6mm more versatile


----------



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Shots are probably gonna be under 150 yards, and i most likely will use it as a coyote gun


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Deer rifle or coyote rifle???
30-30 is a good rifle for close in shots. A 6mm is more versatile and would be better for longer shots.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Neither!!! Let grand dad and dad hunt with their rifles and you buy your own. A nice 7MM08 is an ideal cartrage, mild recoil and knock down power out aways and can be a out standing varmit caliber.

 Al


----------

